

LSCOLORS Generator - xvirk
https://github.com/ggreer/lscolors

======
ggreer
A working version of this code is at
[http://geoff.greer.fm/lscolors](http://geoff.greer.fm/lscolors)

I first wrote this back in college, when my knowledge of JavaScript and UIs
were minimal. Now I look at it and see embarrassingly bad code. It's nice to
realize how much I've improved.

